# Fotomix aus meiner Kamera (Natur & Süßes) 11x



## Ronja (31 Aug. 2009)

*Hier ein paar Fotos aus meiner Kamera:*


Blumen


 

 



Gummibärchen




Küken (Mensch das war süüüß...aber so schnell)




Lichtspiele


 

 

 



Rosen(stadt)




Milka Schoki




​


----------



## General (31 Aug. 2009)

Ronja für die Bilder, dass mit dem Karusell gefällt mir am besten


----------



## astrosfan (1 Sep. 2009)

für Deine tollen Bilder.
Aus meiner Kamera kommen nie so gute Bilder raus


----------



## Ronja (1 Sep. 2009)

@astrosfan: Evt. einfach die Kamera mal kräfit schütteln. lol6


----------



## Katzun (1 Sep. 2009)

die pix im makro-modus gefallen mir sehr gut, ich fotografiere so auch öfter mal


----------



## Claudia (1 Sep. 2009)

:thx: Ronja, die pics sind klasse


----------



## Ronja (1 Sep. 2009)

@claudia: Danke  Freut mich wenn sie dir gefallen.

@Katzun: Jo, Makro ist echt manchmal genial. Hab da noch ein paar Bilder aber die hab ich noch auf einer Externen. Evt. kram ich sie raus.


----------



## Q (2 Sep. 2009)

Schöne Bilder! :thx: für diese ganz anderen Impressionen!


----------



## Geldsammler (2 Sep. 2009)

Du hast ein paar schöne Bilder dabei! :thumbup:


----------



## Emilysmummie (2 Sep. 2009)

du solltest zur Fotografin umschulen  
wunderschöne, einzigartige Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (29 Sep. 2009)

lol ich ess gummibärchen immer  wusste garnicht das die so fotogen sind :d


----------



## Ch_SAs (7 Nov. 2009)

:thx: für die schönen Pics.


----------



## PeMa6 (27 März 2010)

Echt schöne Bilder, Ronja. 
Ich habe mir kürzlich auch eine Spiegelreflex gekauft, meine Bilder sind immer erst nach der Nachbearbeitung schön, vorher wirken die Farben so blass.


----------



## couriousu (23 Apr. 2010)

complimenti!


----------



## ultraslan_6 (26 Apr. 2010)

hmmmm sehr schön


----------



## max0901 (31 Mai 2010)

schöne bilder


----------



## armin (31 Mai 2010)

Klasse Bilder..toll :thx:


----------



## AWEntertaiment (7 Okt. 2012)

Coole Fotos


----------



## Hakkespacken (7 Okt. 2012)

hehe gute bilder was hastn fürne kamera


----------



## GodOfGames (18 Dez. 2012)

Nett, wäre ideal als Wallpaper


----------



## gaddaf (19 Dez. 2012)

Prima, vielen Dank!


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2012)

cool, tolle Auflösung


----------



## Trenchy (26 Dez. 2012)

Echt schön. Die Gummibärchen gefallen mir am besten. Kriegt man ja gleich Appetit.


----------



## hansil1985 (30 Dez. 2012)

Haste Fein gemacht


----------



## markus4u (22 März 2013)

Sterile Ästethik


----------



## agelord (22 März 2013)

Ich find die Gummibären ganz nett, aber als Berg seitlich könnte man mehr draus machen! Dennoch lecker!


----------

